# Speaker wire output to Bluetooth and back?



## HaulinCars (Apr 10, 2017)

So I just moved and the wife refuses to let me run the wires to the rear surround speakers (for theTV).

My outputs are left and right speaker wire connections.

Is there a Bluetooth transmitter gizmo I can plug into those outputs and have a Bluetooth receiver that sits in the back of the room that has left and right side speaker outputs?

If so, a link to it or make and model so I can google it would be great!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Tuck it in the carpet and come out into a box that she thinks is a Bluetooth receiver... problem solved... or just run them and dont tell her, she only has an issue because she knows about it...


----------



## HaulinCars (Apr 10, 2017)

Hardwood floors. No carpet or I would have already run them. And I don't lie to her, and if I did, it sure wouldn't be over some wiring...


----------



## HaulinCars (Apr 10, 2017)

Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you have a basement below?


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not aware of any wireless transmitters that would accept a high level input. You could probably try a line lever converter into a wireless transmitter, but I'm not sure how reliable the converters are and this will definitely introduce some delay so if you don't have any auto EQ features that set distance with a mic you may have issues with timing. I've used the Dayton wireless transmitters for my subs for several years now with no issues (other than delay). When I run my auto EQ it sets my sub distance to 23ft when in reality it was only about 5ft from the MLP. 

"Axxess AX-ALOC608 2-Ch 80W Speaker to Line Level Output Converter" from www.parts-express.com!

"Dayton Audio Wave-Link WLS System 2.4 GHz Full Range Wireless Audio Transmitter & Receiver System" from www.parts-express.com!


----------



## HaulinCars (Apr 10, 2017)

Ge0 said:


> Do you have a basement below?


Yes but we just had new floors put in and she does not want holes in the floor for "stupid speaker wires"


squiers007 said:


> I'm not aware of any wireless transmitters that would accept a high level input. You could probably try a line lever converter into a wireless transmitter, but I'm not sure how reliable the converters are and this will definitely introduce some delay so if you don't have any auto EQ features that set distance with a mic you may have issues with timing. I've used the Dayton wireless transmitters for my subs for several years now with no issues (other than delay). When I run my auto EQ it sets my sub distance to 23ft when in reality it was only about 5ft from the MLP.
> 
> "Axxess AX-ALOC608 2-Ch 80W Speaker to Line Level Output Converter" from www.parts-express.com!
> 
> "Dayton Audio Wave-Link WLS System 2.4 GHz Full Range Wireless Audio Transmitter & Receiver System" from www.parts-express.com!


Excellent info! THANKS!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

HaulinCars said:


> Yes but we just had new floors put in and she does not want holes in the floor for "stupid speaker wires"
> 
> Excellent info! THANKS!


Here is how I solved that problem. Pull off your baseboards and tuck the wire into the wall behind them. There should be a gap between your floor and the drywall that the wire will fit in. Replace the base boards. You'll never see the wire AND will not have holes in your floor.

I wall mounted my speakers up higher out of the reach of children. I ran the wiring up from the wall base, behind the drywall, and then out the speaker hole. You could do something similar but don't need to go so high up on the wall if you don't need to.

Fronts:










Rear surrounds (sorry for the photo quality, the room was flooded with sunlight)


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

+1 for the behind the baseboard method. I've gone up and through the attic as well, drilling through top plates can be a PITA, but worth it in the end for a clean install. 

I cannot in good conscience recommend mounting your front LCR speakers that high though, sorry Geo. I understand not wanting little hands poking speaker cones (I have a 1.5 and 7 yr old), but that's what grills are for.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

squiers007 said:


> +1 for the behind the baseboard method. I've gone up and through the attic as well, drilling through top plates can be a PITA, but worth it in the end for a clean install.
> 
> I cannot in good conscience recommend mounting your front LCR speakers that high though, sorry Geo. I understand not wanting little hands poking speaker cones (I have a 1.5 and 7 yr old), but that's what grills are for.


I had 4 curious boys age's 2 to 10 who destroyed my NHT C series towers and bookshelf surrounds on stands. I needed to make a compromise. These KEF's are designed to be wall mounted though. When aimed right at the primary listening position they sound pretty good.

Besides, this is our movie room. Not my primary setup(s).


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ge0 said:


> I had 4 curious boys age's 2 to 10 who destroyed my NHT C series towers and bookshelf surrounds on stands. I needed to make a compromise. These KEF's are designed to be wall mounted though. When aimed right at the primary listening position they sound pretty good.
> 
> Besides, this is our movie room. Not my primary setup(s).


I get it. I mostly hang around on AVS forum, so try to bring some home audio thoughts over here from time to time. I go through phases with car audio, haven't touched my system since 15' so it was time for an upgrade, hence I've been hanging around more, lol. Most of my hobbies end up being cyclical like that.


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

I actually own a bluetooth transmitter/receiver that works surprisingly well and allows you to connect several devices to it. Of course, you would need one at the source in transmit mode, and another one for each speaker you wanted to connect in receiver mode.. but you could get all 3 for less than $20 on amazon.


----------

